# Titleist



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hey I have a stupid question, I was looking up golf balls on the internet and I remember Walmart sold some Titleist golf balls but I don't remember what the model was. So if anyone could help me with that it would be appreciated. 

PS: They weren't pro v's they were x somethings I think.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Probably the NXT.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I don't think they were, I think they were x out or something model.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

The only ones they have on their website is the Titleist Pro V1X. However, you will find that each Walmart has their own golf equipment. So what you saw might not be sold anywhere else. example: clubs.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Topflite_d2 said:


> I don't think they were, I think they were x out or something model.



LOL. X-Outs are generally defective golf balls. Like the get a batch of NXT or Pro-V1s that have some cosmetic defect like the numbers didn't get printed or the paint is all messed up. Kinda like going into an outlet store to get a Polo shirt and find the little horsey is upsidedown. 

Generally X-Outs will play fine, but every once in a while you will get some that are really bad. But they come at such a cheap price that it probably wouldn't matter.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Any ball you get at Wal-Mart isn't going to be very great anyway. They're pretty much all the same there. Just get the cheapest if you're ball shopping at Wally World.

If you want a deal for some great golf balls, look on ebay for once hit Pro V1 and Pro V1x balls. You can also find Nike One Black and Platinum, and any of the new generation of golf balls.

I got 5 dozen Pro V1s a couple of months back for $80. That many brand new would run you about $235.

These are in great shape too. Just have marks on them from markers or logos or something. Some have a scuff. I'd say of the 60 that I got, 50 of them were basically brand new. The others, although I wouldn't put a tournament on the line using one, they are still extremely playable.

Might check that out.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well about the greatness of Walmart balls. Walmart carries the same brands of balls as my local pro shop.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with golf balls from Wal-Mart as long as they are not X-Outs. X-Outs are balls the company will not sell at regular price because of some defect.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Topflite_d2 said:


> Hey I have a stupid question, I was looking up golf balls on the internet and I remember Walmart sold some Titleist golf balls but I don't remember what the model was. So if anyone could help me with that it would be appreciated.
> 
> PS: They weren't pro v's they were x somethings I think.


Hey,

the one posted by BrianMG is very goof too.
I personally used it too.

If you still can't find the ball your looking, try surfing to Golfsmith: Golf clubs, golf balls, golf accessories, golf shoes and golf apparel from Callaway Golf, TaylorMade, Taylor Made, Titleist, Cleveland Golf, Cobra, and Nike Golf. They have a vast array of Golf balls over there with pictures and price.

Happy hunting!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Nothing wrong with playing X-outs, especially if you trust your golf game to Walmart.  
How much are you willing to pay for a dozen balls?


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well I may sound like a cheapscate but I will only spend like 15 or 16 dollars on new ones. Although when I went golfing today I actually gained a ball so I should be able to buy good ones now. But at the rate I am going the two bags of 48 golf balls I bought that were re-conditioned will last me all summer.


----------

